# Windows 7 Rechte



## Kritze (1. Dezember 2009)

huh, ich bin mal wieder xD

Komme gleich zum Punkt...

Ich habe auf meiner Partition E einen Musik Ordner, normal konnte ich darauf zugreifen, Dateien verschieben oder löschen und was man sonst alles machen kann mit "Vollzugriff".

Gestern Win 7 neu Installiert und iwie hab ich jetzt da 2 Konten namens:
Unbekanntes Konto (S-1-5-21-3242939482-813764332-3240303599-1001)
Unbekanntes Konto (S-1-5-21-3242939482-813764332-3240303599-1000)

Hier mal eine kleine Bilder Gallery mit meinen Problemen:
http://img260.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=rechte.jpg

Auch die ganzen Datei Namen stimmen voll nicht überein wie sie "eigentlich" sein sollten...

Habe schon versucht irgendwie die ganzen Rechte (Obwohl ich mit meinem Benutzer eigentlich Vollzugriff habe) irgendwie rum zu prukeln das die anderen 2 unbekannten Konten verschwinden, aber ohne Erfolg -.-

Weiß jemand Rat? :<


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Kritze.

Das Problem hier sind die NTFS-Rechte. Die alten Rechte sind immer noch gültig für diese Partition/Festplatte - deshalb scheinen auch 2 unbekannte Konten bei dir auf. Du kannst diese entfernen, doch vorher musst du den neuen Administrator Account als Besitzer der Partition/Festplatte (E eintragen. Jedes Benutzerkonto hat einen einmaligen SID (Security Identifier) - selbst wenn du bei der Neuinstallation den Selben Namen (in deinem fall wohl Christopher) vergibst, unterscheiden sie sich durch den SID.

So nun gilt es dir wieder Besitzerrechte zu verschaffen:

Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk (E - Eigenschaften
Register "Sicherheit" - unter Feld "Berechtigungen für Admins" auf Erweitert klicken
Im ersten Reiter den Benutzer auswählen und Bearbeiten - "Besitzerrechte übernehmen" aktivieren und übernehmen
Kontrolle im Reiter "Besitzer" - nachschauen ob "Christopher" nun eingetragen ist

Ich hab jetzt hier nur WinXP, aber da sollte sich nicht viel geändert haben.


----------



## Kritze (2. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Hallo Kritze.
> 
> Das Problem hier sind die NTFS-Rechte. Die alten Rechte sind immer noch gültig für diese Partition/Festplatte - deshalb scheinen auch 2 unbekannte Konten bei dir auf. Du kannst diese entfernen, doch vorher musst du den neuen Administrator Account als Besitzer der Partition/Festplatte (E eintragen. Jedes Benutzerkonto hat einen einmaligen SID (Security Identifier) - selbst wenn du bei der Neuinstallation den Selben Namen (in deinem fall wohl Christopher) vergibst, unterscheiden sie sich durch den SID.
> 
> ...



Du bist meine Rettung, nun kann ich mir die langen Bus Fahrten doch mit Musik vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 Unbekannten Konten sind auch verschwunden Daaaaaaaankeeeeee !!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (9. Dezember 2009)

Spät aber doch: Immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

